# Giant Bluegill



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

:B GOT INTO THE BIG GILLS TODAY. WHAT A FUN DAY OF FISHING. MY ULTRA-LIGHT GOT A WORK OUT . GAUGHT 25 FISH OHIO BLUEGILL. THE BIGGEST WAS ALMOST 12 INCHES LONG!!! THAT ONE IS GOING ON THE WALL.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on that huge Gil! Be sure to check out the work of your selected taxidermist prior to having the fish mounted. That is too fine a catch to get a "cheap job" done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice catch and a fine meal you have there. Just a little fyi that 12 incher in your picture is a red ear.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Those are some nice gills. Did you get them in a pond or a lake?


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Very impressive gill outing! 12" is HUGE!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

:d Went Back To Jisco Lake Again Today. Caught 18 More Fish Ohio Gills And Sunfish. 6 Were Over 10 Inches. The Spawn Is In Full Swing At This Lake. The Big Bulls Are On The Nests. I Took The Wife With Me Today So She Could Have Some Fun With These Big Gills. We Had The Lake To Ourself Today. Had A Nice Little Fish Fry For Dinner Tonight. Man Are Those Some Tasty Fish!! When One Bluegill Makes A Nice Sandwich That Is A Nice Gill!! I Have The Lake Reserved For This Sun. Mon. And Tue. Can't Wait To Get Back At Em!!!


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Buddy Punk said:


> Nice catch and a fine meal you have there. Just a little fyi that 12 incher in your picture is a red ear.


I thought that too.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice Redear...


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys. Yes The Big One Is A Red Ear. My Mistake . Thanks For Correcting Me. I Actually Caught A Mix Of Big Bluegill And Red Ear. Great Fun On An Ultra-light. I Managed To Get The Lake For Tommorrow. I Will Post Results When I Get Home.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Another Great Day On Jisco Lake Today. Caught 14 More Fish Ohio Gills And Red Ears. Also Caught And Released A Couple Of Nice Bass. Only One Other Boat On The Lake Today.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thats a very nice redear


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad i checked out the southeast section .That's one big gill along with a nice batch of others . 
Congrats


----------

